# It's been 2 weeks; when does normal happen?



## ideborah

After a year on methmizole for Graves and with my health insurance running out, I opted for RAI. I had 17 millicures. The nuclear doc said my scan showed a difference from diffuse thyroid a year ago to a hot nodule. I don't know if 17 millicures is a lot or not.

My throat still aches and it feels like something is stuck in my neck! It hurts to laugh, yawn or cough. And what is up with the diarrhea?

I am starting a new job on Monday and am trying to stay positive. I see my endo in 2 weeks. Will hypo hit all at once or is it a slow inevitable slide? When can I expect it?

My clinical signs have always been backwards. When I was hyper I was constipated, gained weight and was cold all the time. Currently, I'm hot, sweaty, gaining weight and have diarrhea. The only constant seems to be the irritability and anxiety. And freakin' weight gain.

When does normal happen?


----------



## Andros

ideborah said:


> After a year on methmizole for Graves and with my health insurance running out, I opted for RAI. I had 17 millicures. The nuclear doc said my scan showed a difference from diffuse thyroid a year ago to a hot nodule. I don't know if 17 millicures is a lot or not.
> 
> My throat still aches and it feels like something is stuck in my neck! It hurts to laugh, yawn or cough. And what is up with the diarrhea?
> 
> I am starting a new job on Monday and am trying to stay positive. I see my endo in 2 weeks. Will hypo hit all at once or is it a slow inevitable slide? When can I expect it?
> 
> My clinical signs have always been backwards. When I was hyper I was constipated, gained weight and was cold all the time. Currently, I'm hot, sweaty, gaining weight and have diarrhea. The only constant seems to be the irritability and anxiety. And freakin' weight gain.
> 
> When does normal happen?


It is way too soon for normal. First you have to get out of the hyper stage w/ your TSH and Free T3; then get on thyroxine replacement. All this takes about 18 months with the help of your doctor to get on the right amount of replacement hormone.

Your endo will no doubt want to run labs in 2 weeks to see where you are at w/this.

Be of good cheer though; I and many others are functioning exceedingly well in the aftermath.


----------



## ideborah

Thanks Andros for the reassurance; it is much appreciated. Yes, the doctor has ordered the labs.

Questions I can't believe I didn't ask my endo and now wish I knew:

How long does it take for the thyroid to die? When does the sore throat go away?

I was so worried about the radiation restrictions and the impact on my eyes, I didn't even think about my actual thyroid! Not my finest moment.

Thanks again for the support.


----------



## Lovlkn

> How long does it take for the thyroid to die?


It is a slower process with RAI and you may need a second or third dose for it to die.

I would call and ask your doctor about the sore throat.


----------



## Andros

ideborah said:


> Thanks Andros for the reassurance; it is much appreciated. Yes, the doctor has ordered the labs.
> 
> Questions I can't believe I didn't ask my endo and now wish I knew:
> 
> How long does it take for the thyroid to die? When does the sore throat go away?
> 
> I was so worried about the radiation restrictions and the impact on my eyes, I didn't even think about my actual thyroid! Not my finest moment.
> 
> Thanks again for the support.


Your concerns are warranted. I went through all of that and more! I had to have RAI 3 times. So.........................we will keep our fingers crossed and hope your thyroid is "feet up" as they say.

Sore throat should go away soon. In the meantime; honey drops or any other soothing cough drop will help. Gargling w/warm salt water helps sometimes.


----------



## Prudence

17 millicures is a relatively low dose-that's usually about the dose they give to first time RAI patients(that don't have cancer, of course). You might be feeling more hyper symptoms because there can be a temporary dump of the excess thyroid hormone as your thyroid slowly dies down-all completely normal. After my first RAI, it took two months for me to finally feel like my old self before Graves' hit. I needed a second dose, however-some of us need multiple doses to finally quiet the thyroid. Hopefully you'll start to feel relief soon!


----------



## Andros

ideborah said:


> Thanks Andros for the reassurance; it is much appreciated. Yes, the doctor has ordered the labs.
> 
> Questions I can't believe I didn't ask my endo and now wish I knew:
> 
> How long does it take for the thyroid to die? When does the sore throat go away?
> 
> I was so worried about the radiation restrictions and the impact on my eyes, I didn't even think about my actual thyroid! Not my finest moment.
> 
> Thanks again for the support.


Long time no hear from! How are you doing? Are you feeling better? Did you have to have another RAI?


----------



## ideborah

Okay, I thought I was better. I thought it was "over." My TSH went to 4.13, T3 at 1.9 and T4 at 0.9 six weeks after the RAI and I started on Synthroid. I felt better and emotionally much more even keeled.

Since I gained weight and am now a bigger girl, my endo started me on 150 mg of brand name Snythroid. I've been having follow up blood work every 4 or 5 weeks. The endo keeps lowering the dosage of Synthroid because my TSH is now suppressed (.09) and T4 is slightly elevated at 2 (reference range .8-1.8). I'm now on a 117 mg dose of Synthroid.

I'm fighting a battle with depression and lethargy (and losing). My irratability is elevated (can you say b*tch).

Since I no longer have health insurance, another RAI is not an option. Because my levels did drop after the RAI, I think it probably took. Is this just wishful thinking on my part?

Should I consider stopping all Synthroid for a few weeks and starting over?

I felt best at the 125 mg dose; should I fight for that dosage and wait another few months for my levels to stabilize?

I see my endo tomorrow and will get my latest hormone numbers.

Thanks in advance for any and all advice.

Deborah


----------



## ideborah

Update:

My TSH did rise with the lower dose of Synthroid. The RAI did work.

My new lab results show my

T4 to be 1.8 (ref range .8-1.8)

T3 to be 2.6 (ref rang 2.3 to 4.2)

TSH .26 (ref range .4-4.5)

My endo is lowering the dose of Synthroid from 117 to 100, but he thinks this is the last time he will have to lower it. And if my numbers are not within the reference range within 4 weeks on the lower dose, he will add a small amount of T3.

I am feeling very releaved that the RAI worked. Now if I could figure out the lethargy and depression.

It's only been 6 months; is this one of those patience things?

Deborah


----------



## jenny v

Your T3 (do you know if that's Free or Total?) is in the basement and that could be causing your symptoms. I think it's good you've gone down on the Synthroid, but you might need a T3 med to get your level there higher.


----------

